# Fishing the blackwater



## The_Middleman (Jul 8, 2014)

Caught a small large mouth and a gar so far, wish us luck, keep seeing the big ones jump, but no bites yet on the keepers!







breeze and his gar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Middleman (Jul 8, 2014)

Are there even any fish in the river, on hour number 9 with 2 catches and one hit. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm waiting on October!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## The_Middleman (Jul 8, 2014)

October a good season on the river?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't think there are any fish in the florida panhandle.... we been getting skunked every time lately


----------



## The_Middleman (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm gonna have to agree with that lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

9 hours! Man you hate um a lot worse than I do that's for sure. I woulda been out of there in an hour or two. Especially if they weren't biting. I'll give you props for hangin with um though.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

So, where did you launch from???


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

They're there just tough to catch. Blackwater is probably the toughest river around here to fish.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> So, where did you launch from???


We launched from carpenters park.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

What are you using?
I've found river fishing to be the hardest. I usually have to slow it down a lot, and work soft plastics off the bottom.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Buckchaser said:


> They're there just tough to catch. Blackwater is probably the toughest river around here to fish.


Which river is the easiest?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

SpeedoJosh said:


> What are you using?
> I've found river fishing to be the hardest. I usually have to slow it down a lot, and work soft plastics off the bottom.


I was using an MR17 lure, we were also using soft plastic baits. Plus we were using live worms on bobbers and on bottom rigs. Caught the gar on worms on bottom rig and caught the small bass on worms under a bobber.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Just an after thought of our fishing ( not catching ) trip on Blackwater this past weekend. We pulled up to a bank to stretch out legs and do a little shore line fishing. Heard some hogs grunting in the woods along the bank. They were not too far away from us, sounded real close. So definately hogs out there where we were.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

You must have been on the island - hogs are there. Dud you launch from the Broad Street side of the park or the Munson Hwy side? The following day afrer your trip, there was tons of fish hitting the surface on the Broad Street side just before the marina in the bottle neck...


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Been there done that. 
Fished a lot of places.
But, without a doubt, river systems have given me the most grief of all. 
I'm convinced that timing and conditions are MUCH more critical on river systems than lakes and other more stable bodies of water.

I admire the very few guys that are consistently successful fishing a river system! :notworthy:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> You must have been on the island - hogs are there. Dud you launch from the Broad Street side of the park or the Munson Hwy side? The following day afrer your trip, there was tons of fish hitting the surface on the Broad Street side just before the marina in the bottle neck...


We launched from the Munson side. Saw lots of fish jumping all over the place in the morning, they just weren't taking any bait. 

I don't think we were on an island when we heard the hogs. We were right across the river from whiting park.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

RMS said:


> Been there done that.
> Fished a lot of places.
> But, without a doubt, river systems have given me the most grief of all.
> I'm convinced that timing and conditions are MUCH more critical on river systems than lakes and other more stable bodies of water.
> ...


Fished couple local rivers up north and pretty much always caught fish. Don't know why these rivers down here are so much harder to fish.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

That's a 41-acre island. Some don't know that you can navigate around it. A "ditch" joins the two public launches...


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

The reasons why these rivers are so tough is because of the tides. If you can learn where fish bite on certain tides and conditions you can be relatively consistent. I've fished these rivers since I was old enough to fish they are tough but the fish are definitely there.


----------

